# Pk



## wajahat (May 28, 2010)

pakistani pigeons for your interest


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great looking bird, sturdy healthy and handsome


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very handsome! I like them!


----------



## wajahat (May 28, 2010)

*thanks alot brother .... *


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

great birds........are they high fliers ?


----------



## wajahat (May 28, 2010)

yes these are high flier


----------

